# Corona restart new member



## Stealthvitamin (Jul 27, 2020)

Hey everyone. I go by Stealthvitamin. Long time lurker and fellow athlete. Long story short I contracted the covid19 virus in March. During the illness I lost 25-30lbs and my body was shot out. I rowed collegiately and I really appreciate the process of getting in shape. What is the best way to start back guys? Anyone come off a bad injury and can give me some advice? Supplements and not well known knowledge. I'm looking for tricks of the trade.


----------



## macedog24 (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealthvitamin said:


> Hey everyone. I go by Stealthvitamin. Long time lurker and fellow athlete. Long story short I contracted the covid19 virus in March. During the illness I lost 25-30lbs and my body was shot out. I rowed collegiately and I really appreciate the process of getting in shape. What is the best way to start back guys? Anyone come off a bad injury and can give me some advice? Supplements and not well known knowledge. I'm looking for tricks of the trade.


On behalf of PSL welcome to imf!


----------



## Stealthvitamin (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for the invite PSL.


----------



## brazey (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## ordawg1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------

